#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  rb3011uias-rm vs rb450g

## junior gadelha

me tirem uma duvida, uma rb3011 balanceando 2 links de 25mb + 1 link de 60mb = 110mb total, e servido pppoe pra mais ou menos 200 clientes com planos de 3mb..... será que a 3011 agenta o tranco sem forcar 100% o processador?

seria essa 3011 2 vezes mais "parruda" que a 450g (que uso atualmente)?

----------


## cristianoribeiro

Boa tarde, amigo.
Acredito que suas duas perguntas tem a resposta sim.
Levando em consideração que:

#RB 3011
CPU nominal frenquency= 1.4Ghz
CPU Core Count= 2
Size of Ram= 1GB

#RB 450G
CPU nominal frenquency= 680Mhz
CPU Core Count= 1
Size of Ram= 256MB

----------


## brunocemeru

Amigo parece que essa rb 3011 é até melhor q a 1100.
Mas se vc vai ter a rb 450 sobrando porque não a põe como balance somente. 
Rb 450 balance.
Rb 3011 clientes.

----------


## alextaws

não vai rolar, vai ter problemas com processamento, faça como o amigo citou, use 450g balance e 3011 clientes

----------


## chocobama

> me tirem uma duvida, uma rb3011 balanceando 2 links de 25mb + 1 link de 60mb = 110mb total, e servido pppoe pra mais ou menos 200 clientes com planos de 3mb..... será que a 3011 agenta o tranco sem forcar 100% o processador?
> 
> seria essa 3011 2 vezes mais "parruda" que a 450g (que uso atualmente)?


Com 200 clientes na rede já é hora de fazer um upgrade mais duradouro não? Pense em uma ccr1009.

----------


## andrecarlim

Cara, não espere milagres dessa 3011, ela tem processador arm genérico, não é muito bom. Sobre ela ser melhor que a 1100... Só se for uma 1100 simples, prefiro sem nem pestanejar uma 1100ahx2 do que a 3011.

Tenho um cliente que tinha uns 180 PPPoE numa 3011... Não ficou legal.

Enviado via XT1580 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## junior gadelha

estou com 150 clientes, balanceando 60mb da net + 2x 25mb da vivo e ainda tenho servidor pppoe e hotspot, tudo na 3011, o consumo maximo de processamento que tenho é de 24% em horários de pico onde consome cerca de 100mb de trafego, estou super satisfeito com a 3011, quando o processamento passar de 50% pego uma mais "parruda".

----------


## junior gadelha



----------

